# 5 month old not very affectionate



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

We have a beautiful 5 month old, Maggie, who is smart, well behaved (reasonably) and comes from a great pedigree. We got her when she was 8 weeks from a reputable breeder and WE absolutely love her.
But the only disappointment is that she is not very affectionate. I feel badly when I read posts about other goldens who are really cuddly and how wonderful this is for the owners. This is what we had envisioned when we got a golden for our retirement years. 
But although Maggie enjoys being petted when she is tired, and loves to play, retrieve and walk with us...but she is not otherwise very affectionate. She never comes looking for us to pet her and she prefers to lay alone in the kitchen when she's napping rather than joining us on the "dog couch."
Do you think she might mellow a bit after she is fixed? 
Angel Rose


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys weren't as affectionate when they were pups. I always had to go pick them up to cuddle that I remember. Maybe she'll get more loving as she gets alittle older.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with what Debles said. When I first got Zoe she was not affectionate at all. To a certain extent, she preferred to be alone unless of course it was training or play time. This lasted until she was about a year old. Now I can't get anytime away from her. She enjoys being near me and will snuggle any chance she gets. 

I think as you develop more of a bond with maggie she will become more affectionate. Sometimes it takes them longer than us(the humans) longer to get to this point. Also, I have heard several people mention that females can be more independent than male dogs but I truly believe this will change over time.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky wasn't a cuddler as a puppy....I remember feeling very disappointed that it was only me doing the loving...

Lucky is a people loving cuddler now...and really is the mirror opposite of how he was as a puppy in many respects. .its amazing how they change and grow and I believe they get more people-oriented as they grow up.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby was a lap dog from the gitgo so I was very surprised when Finny seemed to want his corner or pillow more than a good snuggle. But geez, he is now the make out boy from hell. Started at about seven months I think. He cuddles with everyone, including Abby. And since he is such a big lug it is a little more difficult. 

I think in time, be patient and she will come to you. Good luck!


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

If your house is hot is can cut down on the desire to be close to you. We dont have air and Cody likes to cuddle, but now that it is summer he will lay down with his head on my lap for all of 5 min before getting up to go crash on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I was also going to say, when the weather cools down she'll be more inclined to cuddle! And they definately get cuddlier with age. Right now she's got lots to do and things ot learn.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe that all goldens end up cuddlers - LOL - Even my Diva, Maggie is very much the cuddler ow at 4 years old. She is ms. independant, but will always look to me to give her a nod to come hang with me, but she is not a good sharing girl. If Dax comes running to hang with me inside or outside, she'll find something "better" to do... unless I give her the nod and then she is right by my side.

I agree that with a little time, your Maggie will surely be a cuddler. She might always have her ms. independant thing, but she'll surely come to enjoy the cuddling and affection soon. Hang in there. 5months is very young and my first thought when I read the title was "is it a female" LOL.. sometimes I really think it's true when people say the difference between males and females is that the female says "love me, love me" and the male says "I love you, I love you"

Actually, just my opinion - not sure that fixing her will make a difference, but I think that time and some age on your girl will for sure. Just keep loving her like I am sure that you will and she'll be your cuddler soon! when she is fixed it might well make a difference.. I just don't know on that.


Tiffany


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

My boy is fixing to be 18 months and he is not a cuddler. I got him when he was 11 months so we have time to make up but he would much rather investigate everything else in the world or chew on a bone. We will see with time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My 2 girls arent much of cuddlers.... they do at night before bed and then there gone.... My boys well thats a different story..


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus was not a cuddler when he was a puppy - I even worried in a few posts that he didn't care if I was his mommy or not! It changed for us as he got older. Now he is a love bug who comes over for hugs and kisses and curls up next to me on the couch. Don't worry, just show her affection and she'll find her own way to return it soon enough.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty was less affectionate when he was younger. Whenever I wanted to cuddle with him I'd have to pull him onto the couch when he was sleeping LOL. I believe your girl will get better with time, Rusty has.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree. Most of the time it is a puppy thing. Vito likes to climb in my lap...but only to play. I think puppies most of the time are big bundles of energy. The more they calm down, the cuddlier they become. It just takes some time.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...most of our girls were much more independent and aloof when they were puppies. The boys were cuddlers from the beginning. But, as they got through the puppy stages, the girls definitely became more cuddly.

We have a Newf that has just decided that I'm worthy of her time and affection. She turned 4 in January. :lol: She was so independent and active, but not cuddly at all....especially with me. Now she's a true lovebucket.

The Golden girls got more and more cuddly after about a year old. By 2 they'd glue themselves to you if they could. But, one thing I really like about the girls is that when you need some space, they seem to understand the concept and will allow you that. The boys just keep on pushing the limit! I have to push back to get them to lay down somewhere other than ON me! Hahahaha!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember thinking the same thing last summer when Brady was in the the 5 - 8 month age. I thought I got the one golden retriever that was not affectionate. Then about 9 months old, that changed - but the weather was also getting cooler, too.

Now he is a lap dog! There are times he will just jump from lap to lap. There are some times when it does get to be just a little TOO much!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is only just coming to me for cuddles. Before it was all play! play! play!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We have one of each... Parker has never been a big cuddle bug... he loves attention of course (like every golden). He'll come see you... maybe sit beside you/half lean on you... wants his paws pet, maybe hang out for a bit, and then will go and take up residence on the couch again. It's very rare for him to sleep in bed with us even though he's permitted.

Camden on the other hand... complete opposite. He is the velcro dog. Follows me room to room, lays at my feet when I'm on the computer, usually sleeps half on me or Andy at night. He loves to cuddle with the cats and our foster dogs. He's tried about a thousand times to cuddle up to Park... but Park simply won't have it. Park's just a personal space kind of guy when it comes to cuddling. When Cam was a pup Park would put up with him trying to snuggle for a few minutes, but then would get up and walk away.

Even now as I type Park's down veggie on the couch and Camden's chewing a bone on my foot.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

According to what everyone is describing, Gabriella ,1year 8months, is very independent. She once and awhile comes over to be hugged. Maybe she comes by once a day. She usually comes over to me with a ball in her mouth demanding me to play take away the ball from her mouth. Other than that, she follows me around the house from room to room and lies down on her stomach and puts her head down a few feet away from me. This relationship is perfect for her and I because she lets me do what I want instead of bugging me to scratch and hug her all the time. She does however get jealous a lot when I am using the computer. She barks at me just for attention but not to play. So I can honestly say that she is not a cuddler. But that’s ok with me!
 BTW Please forgive me for bragging. I can't help it. Gabriella had her first two severe thunderstorms. There was alot of loud thunder but this week lightning came real close to our house twice(within 50 yards). I was very proud of her when she reacted by running to the window and barking at the thunder just like anyother intruder that goes by our house.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful and hopeful responses to m y question re. Maggie's not being very attached to us at 5 months old. I felt so much better after reading all the great information you all shared. I have to laugh because even as I sit her typing Maggie is sitting on my feet with her head in my lap...this is absolutely a FIRST! Maybe she read my post???


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

It may be that even at this young age she is a very secure laid back pup. I've had both, our 4 year old we're the center of his universe but at the same time he's always been very content by himself. 


> I have to laugh because even as I sit her typing Maggie is sitting on my feet with her head in my lap...this is absolutely a FIRST! Maybe she read my post???


LOL, I think you're right, better watch what you say about her.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Yes I think when the winter comes, your pup will be more cuddly with you. My Ollie (14wks old) sleeps away from us during the day. He found some favorite spots in the house that are cooler (tiles, not carpet) and sleeps there a lot. He doesn't like to be picked up either. But I noticed too when we have the AC going then he is in the living room with us. When I go upstairs, he comes with me. He follows me everywhere I go. He's my little stalker. I am not too worried about it either...all goldens become snugglers. It's just their destiny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cuddly*

Cuddly:

I'm definitely not an expert by any means on dogs, but I do know what I've done with my dogs and it's worked.

Whenever we adopted our dog whether they were 2 yrs. or 16 mos. WE showed lots of affection to them-laid on the floor and cuddled, gave them kisses, taught them to kiss right away. I also brush my Golden Girl everynight since we rescued her and I think that shows affectionate and gets her close so we can show affection. Smooch is very affectionate. She is 9 yrs. od now.

Part of me wants to say that some dogs are ''CLINGY' and very affectionate and some aren't as affectionate, but come to you when they want or need you.
Both of my Male Samoyeds, that we had from the breeder from 8 wks. on were more independent.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Memphis is our cuddler...on you all the time..except at bedtime..he's allowed in the bed and will sleep there for a few mins. then is up on the floor rest of the night. Holly is more independent girl..and not as needy for the love...except at bedtime she will sleep right next to you all night on the bed...go figure..LOL Holly has become a lot more loving now after her spay we have noticed...maybe it's coincidence.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Licking is more a behavior of submissiveness than one of affection. Mine are not lickers at all, I've discouraged it from the start. We do pet therapy work and they are not allowed to lick patients. My dogs are VERY affectionate, though, and love to be hugged and snuggle. THis has always increased as they become older. Puppies are just so darn busy!

As for the difference in sexes, I've always found that my girls LOVE to cuddle. When THEY want to! My boys, on the other hand, would share your skin with you if they could, all the time.


----------

